# I spent $1.86 on all of this. No joke. [PIC HEAVY]



## BloodMittens (Feb 10, 2009)

And this is only the first part of my haul, the rest is coming from online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









BIG HAUL!





















Lipsticks:
*Fashion Mews
Strayin'
Big Bow
Cute-Ster*

Lipglasses:
*She Loves Candy
Fast Friends
Mimmy
Nice Kitty*

Lip Conditioners:
*Popster
Pink Fish*

Blush:
*Tippy*

Eyeshadow Palettes:
*Too Dolly
Lucky Tom*

Glitterliners:
*Kitty Power

*Accessories:*
Large Makeup Bag (SO CUTE :3 )
Purse Mirror :3*

Thanks for looking! I can't wait to get the rest of the items in! I think I wanna go back and get Nice to be Nice because my friend/makeup artist put it on and it was just GORGEOUS! Looks awesome with red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS: Yes... I did only spend $1.86 on this entire haul, some of it was bought by a good friend, and the rest was giftcards! The last part is coming from online)


----------



## shootout (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow. I can honestly say I am incredibly jealous.
AMAZING haul.
Have fun with it!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky!


----------



## Tia (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm officially so jealous.
But I shouldn't be because my boyfriend is apparently paying for my addiction.
I can't wait...
What's the color payoff like on Lucky Tom? I'm still debating which pallette to get....


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tia* 

 
_I'm officially so jealous.
But I shouldn't be because my boyfriend is apparently paying for my addiction.
I can't wait...
What's the color payoff like on Lucky Tom? I'm still debating which pallette to get...._

 
I haven't tried MINE yet... because it's too purdy to touch, but the one in the store had a nice color payoff IMO.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 11, 2009)

You are one lucky girl!!!! I wish I can spend $1.86 on a bunch of Hello Kitty goodies! Love your haul and I have some of the items that you have except for Big Bow l/s and the Compact Mirror.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_You are one lucky girl!!!! I wish I can spend $1.86 on a bunch of Hello Kitty goodies! Love your haul and I have some of the items that you have except for Big Bow l/s and the Compact Mirror._

 
Haha! Thank you! I have to admit, Big Bow is GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might go back and get a second one.


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh My God!!!!!!! 1.86?! Lucky


----------



## Solace (Feb 11, 2009)

Not even two bucks for all of that.

*YOU* are my _hero_.


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 11, 2009)

super jealous of you only spending only $1.86


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Solace* 

 
_Not even two buck for all of that.

*YOU* are my hero._

 
I lol'd at this.


----------



## orkira (Feb 11, 2009)

An awesome haul at an amazing price.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## User49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome haul! Lucky you! Have fun putting it all in it's little make up place! It all looks so lush! I can't wait for mac to bring hello kitty out in the uk!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 11, 2009)

wow!


----------



## flipchikki (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww, I'm jealous too.. that has to be about $1000 worth of gorgeous hk stuff.. yipe!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha thanks ladies


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow!! You're very lucky!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 11, 2009)

haha, thanks!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 12, 2009)

awww i'm SUPER JEALOUS. pooey! u lucky butt!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm so jealous.....
i love it though


----------



## melliquor (Feb 12, 2009)

Amazing haul... you are so lucky.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

Like everyone has been saying-I'm just utterly soo jealous of you right now lol!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 12, 2009)

wow what an awesome deal. i saw the makeup bags today (the small one is like 0.o way too small) and i was just lured by the large one... so cute!


----------



## honey_babee (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_Wow. I can honestly say I am incredibly jealous.
AMAZING haul.
Have fun with it!_

 
same here. wanna share? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honey_babee* 

 
_same here. wanna share? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol_

 
~hides behind her big door, pouting~ MY HK/MAC :< ~be's a brat!~

EDIT: I will be making a video of my haul SOON enough


----------



## jh4200 (Feb 13, 2009)

$1.86?  That's impressive.  Enjoy!


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 13, 2009)

$1.86... It must've felt amazing paying that amount. Haha.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_$1.86... It must've felt amazing paying that amount. Haha._

 
Oh... you have no idea


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 16, 2009)

amazing haul!! enjoy!!


----------



## makeupbag (Feb 16, 2009)

Great haul. enjoy!!

Btw, I'm really jealus : )))))))


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol! Thanks guys


----------

